# Western 9' MVP3 and Tornado Salt Spreader for sale



## FireLt. (Dec 19, 2016)

MVP 3 is like new. Mount is off a 2013 GMC 3500.

Asking 4000

Tornado has a 2yd capacity. Stored under roof and has a new drive motor for conveyer belt.

Asking 3500

Both have been used for 3 seasons


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

9 or 9.5?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like 9'-6" to me. No such thing as a 9' MVP 3.


----------



## FireLt. (Dec 19, 2016)

Typo.....9.6


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

2 plug Fleet flex?


----------



## FireLt. (Dec 19, 2016)

mr.lawn works said:


> 2 plug Fleet flex?


Yes


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

mr.lawn works said:


> 2 plug Fleet flex?


FYI, all two plug WO's, MVP(3)'s and newer straight are Multiplex/FleetFlex


----------



## UPM SERVICES (Sep 6, 2017)

FireLt. said:


> View attachment 173031
> View attachment 173032
> View attachment 173033
> MVP 3 is like new. Mount is off a 2013 GMC 3500.
> ...


Is that current condition picture ?


----------



## FireLt. (Dec 19, 2016)

UPM SERVICES said:


> Is that current condition picture ?


Yes, these pictures were taken this spring. The salter has been taken out of the truck and is stored with the plow under roof.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

FireLt. said:


> View attachment 173031
> View attachment 173032
> View attachment 173033
> MVP 3 is like new. Mount is off a 2013 GMC 3500.
> ...


Do you have all wiring and controller for the mvp3? Also where in nw Indiana are you located?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If you want to split it up, I would be interested in the mounts


----------



## FireLt. (Dec 19, 2016)

dodge2500 said:


> Do you have all wiring and controller for the mvp3? Also where in nw Indiana are you located?


Yes, we have everything. Valparaiso


----------



## FireLt. (Dec 19, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> If you want to split it up, I would be interested in the mounts


We would like to sell it as one. If the buyer does not need the mount I'll let you know.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

FireLt. said:


> Yes, we have everything. Valparaiso


I'll give you $3500 for complete plow and could pick up Monday. I'm in wanatah so not far away. 219-916-3791


----------



## FireLt. (Dec 19, 2016)

dodge2500 said:


> I'll give you $3500 for complete plow and could pick up Monday. I'm in wanatah so not far away. 219-916-3791


Cash?


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

FireLt. said:


> Cash?


Yes sir if that is what you want. That comes with mount, wiring, controller, and complete plow correct?


----------



## FireLt. (Dec 19, 2016)

dodge2500 said:


> Yes sir if that is what you want. That comes with mount, wiring, controller, and complete plow correct?





dodge2500 said:


> Yes sir if that is what you want. That comes with mount, wiring, controller, and complete plow correct?


I'll split the difference. 3750 cash, includes everything mentioned above.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

FireLt. said:


> I'll split the difference. 3750 cash, includes everything mentioned above.


Thanks for the offer, but I'm going to stick with my original offer. I'm more interested in a wideout for this truck and will go new route if I don't find a killer deal. Let me know if you change your mind. Thanks


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Does that hard cover/sides lock in the up position to hold more salt?


----------



## FireLt. (Dec 19, 2016)

Freshwater said:


> Does that hard cover/sides lock in the up position to hold more salt?


No, they don't lock into place. They do lay over the edge of the truck bed allowing any salt to spill back onto the ground and not in your bed.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

these items still for sale?​


----------



## FireLt. (Dec 19, 2016)

NorthernSvc's said:


> these items still for sale?​


Plow is still available, the salter has been sold.


----------



## KClawn112 (Jan 23, 2004)

Is plow still available? If so what is your bottom dollar? I have a buddy just looking for plow side for truck I sold him. Thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

KClawn112 said:


> Is plow still available? If so what is your bottom dollar? I have a buddy just looking for plow side for truck I sold him. Thanks


If he buys the plow, I am still interested in the truck side.


----------



## FireLt. (Dec 19, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> If he buys the plow, I am still interested in the truck side.


I have two guys interested in the plow. If things don't work out we will consider piecing it out.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FireLt. said:


> I have two guys interested in the plow. If things don't work out we will consider piecing it out.


10 4

No sweat, if it does not work out, not a big deal


----------



## dpeej123 (Oct 6, 2015)

pm me if still for sale


----------

